# Hoping for a boy!! Any guesses????



## FTMommy01

DH & I are hoping for a boy since we already have a 3 year old little girl.


OF COURSE, if it is a girl we would be super excited too..that are the sweetest :baby:


thanks for your guesses!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 49


----------



## CharCharxxx

I'd say boy lookin at the nub! X


----------



## kspey

I think boy, too!


----------



## emsie_123

From what I think is the nub Id guess girly


----------



## Eleanor ace

Nub looks girly to me :)


----------



## Mommeof3

I'm guessing girl


----------



## lornapj83

From the skull shape n nub I'm guessing girl x


----------



## Hb.x

I think boy :blue:


----------



## LegoHouse

:pink:


----------



## ClairAye

:blue: :flower:


----------



## kate1984

Looks a girl to me x


----------



## justhoping

dont see a nub i see umbilical cord....but from feeling i would say girl :)


----------



## StaceyKor

I think girl x


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Girl :)


----------



## AimeeM

That's a difficult one but going by head is say girl.


----------



## capegirl7

Looks like a girl


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I think boy :)


----------



## WantaBelly

That's most definitely a Boy! Congratulations


----------



## teacup22

That's a boy :)


----------



## katherinegrey

Looks like :pink: to me


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi FTMOMMY :) I have been looking into this "nub theory" quite a bit lately, and practicing, lol. Still don't think I am any good at it, but I am going to guess girl, based on what I think might be the nub. Also, skull looks girly to me :) Can;t wait for you to find out either way!


----------

